# Mother and baby unit/hostel



## Shansam

deleted


----------



## Natasha2605

I haven't experienced this thankfully as everything I've heard about them haven't been the best stories but good luck to you :) xx


----------



## MillyBert

i hated my experiance in one, full of drinkers and some nights there would be loud music people hanging out in the hallways smokeing weed. makeing alot of noise.the garden was always full of rubbish and fag ends. i had to share a bathroom with someone but anyone tended to use bathroom in the place. Noone ever washed out the bath after so it was always grimy i had my own kitchenette tho it was just one room to sleep socialise and eat in. In the end my mum took out a loan and got me a deposit on a house (rented) i was there less than 4 weeks. this was about 2 and half years ago. My friend is in the place now and she says it can be noisy at times but its nowhere near as bad as it was when she used to visit me. I think it depends on the people your shairing with.


----------



## rileybaby

I got offered a place in one but didnt want to. My best friend did though, and she hated it, her OH was only allowed to stay 3 nights a week, there was girls living there, plaming thier babies off to thier mums 6 days a week and using the flat for parties! She would get drunks knocking on her door at 3am, getting her stuff nicked, the lot! The one in my area is now getting shut down becuase its so badly run. I doubt theyre all like it though:flow:


----------



## abbSTAR

Not heard very good things about them, any chance you can go somewhere else?


----------



## Shansam

:(


----------



## JessdueJan

:hugs: hope the one you move into isn't as bad as some of those mentioned!


----------



## cabbagebaby

i hope it isnt that bad for you :hugs:


----------



## Shansam

Thankyou girls for all your comments.
Hopefully its alright there...i heard its nice but then again you never know :shrug:
I really appreciate it:flow:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I had a friend who lived in one, she had to share everything, but nearly everyone in the house was partying all night everynight, not really paying attention to their kids. One girl on the floor below had like 6 blokes in the flat with her baby who wasn't even 1 year old!! There was alot of drug taking going on in there aswell, lines of coke or whatever it was, poor baby. BUT this was only the people who lived in that specific one, im not saying they will all be that bad. xx


----------



## annawrigley

I hope its ok for you. Is there any chance you could go elsewhere?
Someone I vaguely know was in a hostel I think, and she hated it. She was however 'buzzing' about being able to smoke in her room (that she shared with her child)... Not sure why you'd be buzzing about that. And I wouldn't be buzzing if i was living in the same building with a newborn :/ xxx


----------



## lily123

I've heard some awful things about them to be honest hun, is there not anywhere else you can go? Can you stay with your parents?xxxx


----------



## bumpy_j

my mum went to one twenty odd years ago and said she had loads of fun lol, the ones round here haven't got a very bad rep from what i've heard :shrug:


----------



## Shansam

I dont think so.
Its crowded in my house and my mum thinks it better if i go :(
I really dont want to


----------



## HellBunny

Have you tried looking into like renting privatley but getting housing benefit? I'm not sure how difficult that is in London but here alot of people do xx


----------



## mayb_baby

I would look into Private rent as I also have heard there awful hygiene wise :(


----------



## stephx

I'm going into a hostel tomorrow... I'm also overcrowded but I'm going into a 1 bedroom flat and it looks pretty nice :)

What's your council said? Mine are pretty shite :( x


----------



## Shansam

stephx said:


> I'm going into a hostel tomorrow... I'm also overcrowded but I'm going into a 1 bedroom flat and it looks pretty nice :)
> 
> What's your council said? Mine are pretty shite :( x

They have said because im 17 i cant bid so i HAVE to go into a MnB unit.
If i was 18 they could help me get a council flat i think..


----------



## cabbagebaby

Shansam said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I'm going into a hostel tomorrow... I'm also overcrowded but I'm going into a 1 bedroom flat and it looks pretty nice :)
> 
> What's your council said? Mine are pretty shite :( x
> 
> They have said because im 17 i cant bid so i HAVE to go into a MnB unit.
> If i was 18 they could help me get a council flat i think..Click to expand...

im 17 and i can bid on property you should be able to go private rented as long as you have a garrantor who will pay your rent if something goes wrong you only need a garrantor til your 18 the garrantor need to met certain criteria though


----------



## Shansam

cabbagebaby said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I'm going into a hostel tomorrow... I'm also overcrowded but I'm going into a 1 bedroom flat and it looks pretty nice :)
> 
> What's your council said? Mine are pretty shite :( x
> 
> They have said because im 17 i cant bid so i HAVE to go into a MnB unit.
> If i was 18 they could help me get a council flat i think..Click to expand...
> 
> im 17 and i can bid on property you should be able to go private rented as long as you have a garrantor who will pay your rent if something goes wrong you only need a garrantor til your 18 the garrantor need to met certain criteria thoughClick to expand...

Isnt private renting REALLY expensive tho?:flow:


----------



## mayb_baby

Check online in your area


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: hope you get something sorted hun, i'd deff look into private renting....find out what you would be entitled to through housing benefit then you will have a rough guide of properties that you can afford, think you can find out on Direct Gov website 

x x


----------



## Mellie1988

https://lha-direct.voa.gov.uk/search.aspx 

:flower: 

x


----------



## cabbagebaby

Shansam said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I'm going into a hostel tomorrow... I'm also overcrowded but I'm going into a 1 bedroom flat and it looks pretty nice :)
> 
> What's your council said? Mine are pretty shite :( x
> 
> They have said because im 17 i cant bid so i HAVE to go into a MnB unit.
> If i was 18 they could help me get a council flat i think..Click to expand...
> 
> im 17 and i can bid on property you should be able to go private rented as long as you have a garrantor who will pay your rent if something goes wrong you only need a garrantor til your 18 the garrantor need to met certain criteria thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Isnt private renting REALLY expensive tho?:flow:Click to expand...

if you on income support and everything they will pay for your housing benifit but if you work it depends how much you earn and things


----------

